# FYI - ghost chili peppers can kill you



## LagniappeRob (Nov 4, 2012)

I had to work at the hospital today so Tammy and my brother filled in at a show for me. Tammy decided to try the pickled pepper from a nearby booth... unknown to her it was a ghost chili pepper. Also unknown is that it happens to be the 2nd hottest pepper in the world (Trinidad something or other is hotter) at  up to 1,000,000 scoville units.

Well, it sent her into trigeminal cardiac arrhythmia... basically beat - beat - PVC - skip...  She's doing better, but it's been an experience I don't think she'll soon forget.


----------



## thewishman (Nov 4, 2012)

Sounds like the peppers should have been labeled better. Glad she's ok.


----------



## nava1uni (Nov 5, 2012)

Wow, thanks for the heads up.  I like peppers, but won't eat any of them.  Glad that she is doing better.


----------



## Rob73 (Nov 5, 2012)

I had some hot sauce made from that couple weeks ago.  It will light you up no doubt.


----------



## LagniappeRob (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks

PVC = premature ventricular contraction.
Here's what the ECG would have looked like


----------



## jeff (Nov 5, 2012)

A Ghost pepper (Bhut Jolokia) from my garden. They absolutely brutal. I don't even eat them - but they seem to keep the critters away.


----------



## ElMostro (Nov 5, 2012)

I shred them in a blender (outside of the house and with gloves and goggles on) and pour in a gallon jug of water and let sit for a few days.  Then I pour the liquid in a 2 gallon garden sprayer (making sure the goop doesn't fall in) and fill the sprayer with another gallon of water and use the liquid to spray my front yard, the base of all my planters, the base of the trees and especially the fire hydrant that is in front of my lot, it keeps the dogs, cats and even squirrels away.  And no, i have never tasted these but I have scratched my face while handling them and it's not fun.


----------



## cnirenberg (Nov 5, 2012)

There was a vidoe on youtube that showed a few dudes eating them (there is even a chili club in England that grows them).  Funniest video I have ever seen.  One bite, they talk a bit and WHAM! face turns bozo red, they loose their voice and.... well y6ou need to see what not to do.  I'll stick to the Haberero as a too hot pepper to eat.


----------



## Alzey (Nov 5, 2012)

WOW!!!!!!  Usually you see a warning labels on Ghost Peppers.  Most of the time the warning includes a skull and cross bones. 

Hope she gets to feeling better soon.


----------



## EBorraga (Nov 5, 2012)

I grew about 100 Voodoo Jolokia's this year, along with some chocolate ghost peppers, trinidad's, and some habanero's. Most people can't handle ghost pepper's. I'm one that has grown up eating hot stuff and eat ghost peppers quite frequently. You get used to the heat after you eat them enough.


----------



## traderdon55 (Nov 6, 2012)

No one should be given ghost peppers without them knowing what they are getting. That being said I have some seeds to try to raise some next year so that I can make some really hot picante sauce. My hottest picante sauce we make now has 1/6th a cup of habanero's in every pint. Next year I hope to substitute ghost peppers for half of the habanero's. After that I hope to get some seeds to try the new carolina reapers.


----------



## underdog (Nov 6, 2012)

EBorraga said:


> I grew about 100 Voodoo Jolokia's this year, along with some chocolate ghost peppers, trinidad's, and some habanero's. Most people can't handle ghost pepper's. I'm one that has grown up eating hot stuff and eat ghost peppers quite frequently. You get used to the heat after you eat them enough.


 
The heck you do. I think it'd be more accurate to say you've burned out all your taste buds!  :biggrin::tongue:


----------



## cnirenberg (Nov 6, 2012)

underdog said:


> EBorraga said:
> 
> 
> > I grew about 100 Voodoo Jolokia's this year, along with some chocolate ghost peppers, trinidad's, and some habanero's. Most people can't handle ghost pepper's. I'm one that has grown up eating hot stuff and eat ghost peppers quite frequently. You get used to the heat after you eat them enough.
> ...



What goes in must come out!!! Ouch.  Time to sit on about 5 galons of ice cream......Ernie, your the man!!


----------



## 76winger (Nov 6, 2012)

I wonder if that's one of the ingredients on a couple of my (ultra) hot sauces I use in my chilli. The ones where 1 or 2 DROPS is all that's needed in a large bowl and no more than 1/4 teaspoonfull for the WHOLE POT, lest no one can stand to eat it. And I like hot stuff...


----------

